# Appendix Stump removal



## susiebruin (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking for a code for an appendix stump removal post laparoscopic appendectomy.  The original code used was 44979(standard appy code).  Patient returned 5 months later with ruptured appendix stump......what to do?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 24, 2012)

*How about 44979?*

Isn't the standard lap appy code 44970? (Laparsocopy, surgical, appendectomy) Was 44979 used for the original surgery because it was not a standard laparoscopy, surgical, appendectomy? 

Was the new procedure also done laparoscopically? Is so, wouldn't this new procedure want to be coded to 44979 (Unlisted laparoscopy procedure, appendix) attaching op notes detailing that it's a revision to remove the ruptured appendix stump, and was done outside the postoperative period of the original surgery?


----------



## susiebruin (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you, I apologize for relaying that incorrectly.  The first surgery was laparoscopic and was billed with 44970.   I was not sure about the 44979 for the second procedure but that is the only code that applies.  Appreciate your input....


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jan 27, 2012)

Please post the scrubbed op note.


----------

